
Microsoft Continues to Hoard Patents While Using Them Against GNU/Linux - dizzystar
http://techrights.org/2017/03/15/still-using-patents-to-coerce/
======
sharemywin
On June 19, 2014 the United States Supreme Court ruled in Alice Corp. v. CLS
Bank International that "merely requiring generic computer implementation
fails to transform [an] abstract idea into a patent-eligible invention."
[5][6][7] The ruling continued:

[...] the mere recitation of a generic computer cannot transform a patent-
ineligible abstract idea into a patent-eligible invention. Stating an abstract
idea “while adding the words ‘apply it’” is not enough for patent
eligibility.[] Nor is limiting the use of an abstract idea “‘to a particular
technological environment.’”[]. Stating an abstract idea while adding the
words “apply it with a computer” simply combines those two steps, with the
same deficient result. Thus, if a patent’s recitation of a computer amounts to
a mere instruction to“implemen[t]” an abstract idea “on . . . a computer,” []
that addition cannot impart patent eligibility.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patents_under_United_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patents_under_United_States_patent_law)

------
DarkKomunalec
Any time you do business with Microsoft, or any of the Business Software
Alliance companies (the BSA lobbies for software patents), you fund this
behaviour. Don't let their occasional contributions to open-source fool you -
they want to take your money, and restrict your actions.

